# WARNING: Uncontrollable Smiling Ahead



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

I'M CLEAN AND CRAZY! Want to hug me?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

ooomggg *dies* So cute, so funny, so weird, ahhhh <3 *HUGS*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There is no words for how incredibly adorable that is!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it!!!!! Grinning like an idiot now.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

You know how everyone always writes LOL but then they don't really laugh out loud...? I really literally did. That cracked me up so bad, what a silly!!!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Mwuahahahah, love that picture!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! Gosh! That IS the best picture ever!!!! So funny and cute!


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

i am imagining this hedgie singing "love me, love me, say thay you love me...." whahahahahaha cuteness much!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: What a face. Help me!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:
I'm dying! This made me choke on my coffee!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> Love it!!!!! Grinning like an idiot now.


Ditto on that!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: What an awesome picture!! And the caption is perfect!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Photographer of the year!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Bwahahah! what an awesome pic


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the greatest picture ever! :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

mcwojo said:


> ThePliny said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!!!!! Grinning like an idiot now.
> ...


Me too! love it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lolllz Thats the funniest picture!!! 
And you where right I am now smiling uncontrollably. The other people in the computer lounge at my school must think I'm weird xD


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

OMG that photo's hilarious! Made me thing of Charlie Sheen's craziness and "WINNING"! ...i'm not sure why. But it just did. haha.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I just laughed so hard I woke up my dead to the world puppy!!!! that is such a priceless face!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww that picture is fab!


----------

